# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Εφυγε η ΣΕΒΑΧ.

## pedrogall

Σημερα το πρωι μετα ενα μηνα που εδινε μαχη με τους μυκητες ,΄΄ εφυγε ΄΄ απο κοντα μας η ΣΕΒΑΧ [ African Grey]. Παρα τις πολλες προσπαθειες με φαρμακα ,ενεσεις , και αλλα πολλα , το πουλι δεν συνερχοταν, αδυνατιζε, και εδω και μερες την ταιζα και με κρεμα. Στο τελος και την κρεμα δεν την χωνευε και την εκανε εμετο. Φαινοταν οτι ειχε παρει τον δρομο χωρις γυρισμο. Δεν ηταν απλως ενα πουλι, ηταν σαν ανθρωπος με αισθηματα και πολυ αγαπη για ολους μας. Μεχρι και σημερα 15 λεπτα πριν αφησει την τελευταια της πνοη , μου εστελνε φιλια με το στομα της. Τωρα πεταει στον ουρανο. θα την θυμομαστε παντα με αγαπη. Δεν θα την ξεχασουμε ποτε.

----------


## vagelis76

Πέτρο και εμείς θα τη θυμόμαστε τη Σεβαχ   ::  
Έκανες ότι μπορούσες και πάνω από όλα την αγάπησες και την έκανες μέλος της οικογένειά σου.
Αντίο Σεβάχ μας,να φτερουγίζεις ελεύθερη εκεί ψηλά  ::   ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Πετρη, να εισαι ικανοποιημενος με τον ευατο σου
γιατι προσπαθησες να σωσεις μια ψυχη!

----------


## tonis!

ελα ρε πετρο δεν το πιστευω!τι ξαφνικο ηταν και αυτο κριμα!!!ποσο χρονων ηταν???νομιζω πως επρεπε να φυγει γιατι ειχε κουραστει μετα απο τοση ταλεπορια κριμα και παλι κριμα!αντιο σεβαχ  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντιο Σεβαχ....  ::   ::   ::  
Πετρο ολοι ξεραμε οτι την αγαπουσες πολυ!Κ σιγουρα το ξερει κ εκεινη!

----------


## douke-soula

γλυκο κοριτσακι μας θα σε θυμομαστε με πολλη αγαπη 
καλο ταξιδι να εχεις να δωσεις πολλα φιλακια σε ολους τους φτερωτους μας φιλους εκει που θα πετατε ελευθεροι
Πετρο λυπαμαι παρα πολυ που μετα απο τοσες προσπαθειες εφυγε η γλυκια σου Σεβαχ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

λυπαμε πολυ πετρο..την σεβαχ την αγαπαγαμε ολοι μεσα απο τις γεματες αγαπη περιγραφες σου!

----------


## jk21

Πετρο ξερω ποσο προσπαθησες για να την εχεις κοντα σου!  :sad:  
τωρα ειναι κοντα σε καποιον που την αγαπα αν οχι περισσοτερο ,σιγουρα παντως οσο εσυ.το πουλακι ταλαιπωρηθηκε και ηρθε η ωρα να αναπαυθει!! να την εχεις για παντα στην καρδια σου!

----------


## budgiefun

Πωπωω στεναχωρήθηκα   ::   ::  

τουλάχιστον τώρα που έφυγε ξέγνοιαστε απο την ασθένεια που την ταλαιπωρούσε  :sad:

----------


## kdionisios

Λυπαμαι πολυ!
Δυστυχως πολλες φορες οσο και να προσπαθησουμε δεν καταφερνουμε τελικα να αποπτρεψουμε μια δυσσαρεστη καταληξη.
Τουλαχιστον ξερουμε μεσα μας οτι καναμε ο,τι  καλυτερο περνουσε απο το χερι μας και αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο.
Κουραγιο!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

'Οχι ρε γαμώτο τρελάθηκα τώρα και ειδικά με το μου έστελνε φιλιά με το στόμα της.  ::   ::  
Καλό ταξίδι μικρή μου.Πέτρο λυπάμαι ξέρω πόσο την  αγαπούσες και έκανες ότι μπορούσες.  :: 
Καλό ταξίδι γλυκιά μου

----------


## tasrek

:sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

Δεν ήθελα με τίποτα να διαβάσω τέτοιον τίτλο, ειδικά μετά από τις συζητήσεις τους τελευταίους μήνες για την κατάσταση της υγείας της....  ::   ::  
Είχε πάρει δυστυχώς το δρόμο της, όπως λες, με τόση ταλαιπωρία από τους μύκητες...

Δεν το πιστεύω  :sad:  

Λυπάμαι πολύ.... Μικρή Σεβάχ, κάποιος εδώ σε αγάπησε και σε φρόντισε όσο καλύτερα μπορούσε

----------


## petros

οχι ρε πω πω...λυπαμαι πετρο  ::   ::  ...ποσο  χρονων ηταν....??

----------


## Sissy

::   ::   ::  Λυπαμαι τοσο πολυ Πετρο....δεν ειχα διαβασει, δεν ηξερα πως αντιμετωπιζε προβληματα υγειας...δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου διαβαζοντας τον τιτλο. Ολοι αγαπησαμε την γλυκεια Σεβαχ....φιλακια καλη μου οπου κ'αν εισαι  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Τουλάχιστον ηρέμισε πλέον το σωματάκι της...
Πέρασε μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία, αλλά είχε την καλύτερη δυνατή φροντίδα και πολλή-πολλή αγάπη.

Αντίο μικρή Σεβάχ!

----------


## xXx

Πέτρο εκεί που είναι τώρα είναι ίσως καλύτερο για το πουλάκι...ελπίζω σε μία νέα αρχή για σένα με ένα αντίστοιχα όμορφο και έξυπνο πουλάκι   ::

----------


## vassilis29

Λυπάμαι πολύ πέτρο, καλό ταξίδι στη ΣΕΒΑΧ και μπράβο σου που τη φρόντισες όσο μπορούσες.

----------


## mikelo

καλο ταξιδι σεβαχ,
να μην στεναχωριεσαι φιλε μου,,,εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες,,,,
Γιατί στη Δέκατη Εντολή του ιδιοκτήτη Παπαγάλων της Jane Hallander ο παπαγάλος ζητά από τον ιδιοκτήτη: Να είσαι μαζί μου στο τελευταίο ταξίδι. Μην πεις ποτέ "δεν αντέχω να το βλέπω να πεθαίνει" ή "ας συμβεί όταν δεν θα είμαι εδώ". Όλα είναι ευκολότερα για μένα εάν είσαι εκεί. Θυμήσου, σ&#39;αγαπάω"!

----------


## NaRkIssA

::   λυπαμε... ελπιζω να το ξεπερασεις γρηγορα.
Η σεβαχ ειναι καπου ομορφα τωρα να εισαι σιγουρος..

----------


## pedrogall

Φιλοι μου σας ευχαριστω ολους για την συμπαρασταση στον πονο μου. Με συγκινησατε ολοι με την αγαπη σας.

----------


## christos78

πετρο λυπαμαι πολυ!μην στεναχωριεσαι-εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες για ενα πλασμα απιστευτα εξυπνο κ αγαπητο-που το αξιζει πραγματικα.κουραγιο -υπομονη....

----------


## ZAKO

πετρο δεν εχω λογια,λυπαμαι πολυ γιαυτο που εγηνε μπωρει να ηταν καλητερα για την σεβαχ ,τουλαχηστον θα ειναι ζαντανη και χαρουμανη στης σκεψη σου ,και παλη λυπαμαι  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Γεωργία Ταμαρέση

Να γράψω κι εγώ κάτι για σένα που τώρα μπαίνεις σπίτι και η Σεβάχ πουθενά......
Μακάρι να ταν όλα χαρές και πανυγήρια αλλά δεν γίνεται....
Εύχομαι να έχεις δικούς σου ανθρώπους να είναι κοντά σου για να είναι η θλίψη όσο γίνεται λιγότερη.Από αυτή την ιστοσελίδα σίγουρα θα είναι άνθρωποι κοντά σου κι εγώ σαν ομοιοπαθής που είμαι σε νιώθω πολύ και μας εύχομαι να το αποδεχτούμε γρήγορα...
Καλή μας προσπάθεια!

----------


## dimitris1973

Φίλε μου καταλαβαίνω τα αισθήματα που προκαλεί μια τέτοια απόλυα ….ίσως για πολλούς να μην είναι κατανοητό ..αλλά για οποίον ξέρει  είναι σαν να χάνεις ένα δικό σου άνθρωπο.

----------


## Carlos

Πέτρο, ένα θα σου πώ : Σε καταλαβαίνω πώς νοιώθεις !!! 

Συλλυπητήρια . 

Κρίμα,ΓΜΤ κρίμα !!

----------


## Ethereal

Γνώρισα τη Σεβάχ μέσα από τις αναφορές σου και τα λόγια σου που ήταν πάντα γεμάτα νοιάξιμο και αγωνία για την υγεία της..μας έκανες όλους να την πονέσουμε σαν να ήταν δικό μας πουλάκι κι αυτό δείχνει πόσο μεγάλη ήταν η αγάπη σου για αυτή. Το κενό που τώρα νιώθεις στην απουσία της είναι μια απόδειξη του πόσο από τον εαυτό σου έδωσες στη Σεβάχ, κι αυτό το κομμάτι σου θα τη συντροφεύει πάντα όπου κι αν είναι!! Ήταν τυχερή που είχε κάποιον που πάλεψε τόσο πολύ για αυτή. Εύχομαι να αντλείς παρηγοριά απ'ότι τώρα είναι καλά, χωρίς πόνο όπου κι αν είναι...μακάρι να κρατάει συντροφιά στον Πίκαμπού μου... λυπάμαι   ::   ::

----------


## paschalis_S

λυπαμαι για τον χαμο του πουλιου σου...σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...παντως ενα πραγμα να σε παρηγορει το οτι εφυγε ευτυχισμενη με ομορφες αναμνησεις...τι να πω ... συλυπητηρια κι απο μερους μου...  ::   ::   ::   :sad:   :sad:   ::   ::  να φανεις γερος και να το ξεπερασεις...  ::   ::

----------

